# Rental Issue - YOU can solve it !



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi, everybody!

I just moved to UAE - I got a job in Abu Dhabi.
However, I want to rent 1 bedroom appartment in Dubai - but in the closest area possible to Abu Dhabi. I don't mind driving 45 min to work every day.

I see the map of Dubai and by common sense I can determine which areas are the closest ones to AD, BUT I have no information regarding which area has living conditions, which one is suitable for alone female to live, etc.

I came to the conclusion that Jabel Ali is the closest to AD, but I couldn't find any advertisment for appartment rental.

Please, spend a few minutes to advise me as I need to move in there from the beginning of May. I would prefer a furnished appartment, but is it a common practice here?

Thank you!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Discovery Gardens, Dubai Marina/JBR and JLT are close by and suitable for you. Look for those places. Discovery Gardens should be the cheapest but depends on your budget. I don't think Jebel Ali has residential areas, it's a commercial area.


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

Moe78 said:


> Discovery Gardens, Dubai Marina/JBR and JLT are close by and suitable for you. Look for those places. Discovery Gardens should be the cheapest but depends on your budget. I don't think Jebel Ali has residential areas, it's a commercial area.


Thanks!
I am looking at these areas on dubizzle. Is there any other site that can assist me in finding an appartment?


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

propertyfinder.ae

It ain't 45 mins from any of those areas to central AD during rush hour count on 1h30 each way. An hour to yas/airport. 

It is a MISERABLE commute so suggest you try it for a few weeks before signing a 1 year lease.


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> propertyfinder.ae
> 
> It ain't 45 mins from any of those areas to central AD during rush hour count on 1h30 each way. An hour to yas/airport.
> 
> It is a MISERABLE commute so suggest you try it for a few weeks before signing a 1 year lease.


:mmph:

Ufffff
I am just reading online that there is some area behind Ibn Battuta mall- from there it takes 40 minutes to reach AD. Is it valid? 

My question may be sound a bit weird, but what about the area in between Dubai and Abu Dhabi? There must be some houses , or its a desert? 

Thanks, JJim


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

It is a desert.....and not a very pretty one at that.

Once on Sheikh Zayed/ E11 it's possible to get from the south end of Dubai to the bridges leading into Abu Dhabi in 45 minutes or so but that's assuming no traffic and on the weekends. 

Rush hour is quite different. Frequent car accidents slow things down. 

Plus you need to factor in the time to get onto Sheikh Zayed from your apartment. Discovery Gardens is infamous for its legendary traffic jams getting in/out during rush hours.

Then at the other end you need to factor in the time to get from Sheikh Zayed to your office. Downtown Abu Dhabi isn't free from traffic either.





Ad Rem said:


> :mmph:
> 
> Ufffff
> I am just reading online that there is some area behind Ibn Battuta mall- from there it takes 40 minutes to reach AD. Is it valid?
> ...


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

If you still consider Dubai in spite of the traffic, which indeed is no fun, you may check JLT in front of the Marina or the Green Community in Dubai Investment Park.


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> It is a desert.....and not a very pretty one at that.
> 
> Once on Sheikh Zayed/ E11 it's possible to get from the south end of Dubai to the bridges leading into Abu Dhabi in 45 minutes or so but that's assuming no traffic and on the weekends.
> 
> ...



TallyHo, :clap2:
u really gave me a nice summery of my everyday's journey! After reading ur post, I can say I am not THAT lost in orientation. 

The other end is not problem, as my workplace is close to the entrance of AD. I guess that makes things easier somehow. 
Ok, I am eliminating Discovery Gardens due to the heavy traffic. 

According to my research so far, JLT seems like the best option - its the fastest way to AD.

Do u have any other suggestion, TallyHo?

I am just reading about the new Dubai Abu Dhabi road which will be in use from 2014. So, I guess I have no many options at the moment.


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

de Mexicaan said:


> If you still consider Dubai in spite of the traffic, which indeed is no fun, you may check JLT in front of the Marina or the Green Community in Dubai Investment Park.


Thanks, de Mexican. I didn't come across the Green Community, I will check it out now.

Regarding JLT, at the moment it looks like the best option.

Why they don't just build a few buildings in Jabel Ali?


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

There are 2 sides to JLT as far as going to AUH is concerned; if you live in the northern side, i.e. from clusters O to X, exiting JLT will take some time. If you live in clusters G through N, going towards Abu Dhabi will be relatively easier.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Ad Rem said:


> Thanks, de Mexican. I didn't come across the Green Community, I will check it out now.
> 
> Regarding JLT, at the moment it looks like the best option.
> 
> Why they don't just build a few buildings in Jabel Ali?


Even if they did, trust me, you wouldn't want to live there!


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

Tropicana said:


> There are 2 sides to JLT as far as going to AUH is concerned; if you live in the northern side, i.e. from clusters O to X, exiting JLT will take some time. If you live in clusters G through N, going towards Abu Dhabi will be relatively easier.


As soon as I move in, I think I should make a party for all of u guys that are helping me! 

Thank u, Tropicana. This is very useful, but how can I know on which side is the appartment while reading the ads? U named it O X G N as an example, or the parts of JLT are called like that?


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

dizzyizzy said:


> Even if they did, trust me, you wouldn't want to live there!


Why? Is it like the place where I just went to do my medicals? I don't know the name of the area, something with M and a lot of H and F, if remember correctly. The area is scary, so poor, not taken care of, all men there, I think they are all labourers, 100000 of eyes on me staring as if they never saw a white girl. Under normal circumstances, I would get angry, but I couldn't I felt so much pity for these people ... It's so sad. 

And on my medical application was written VIP 
I don't want to imagine where they would have sent me to do the medicals, if It was not VIP .... :frown:


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Ad Rem said:


> Why? Is it like the place where I just went to do my medicals? I don't know the name of the area, something with M and a lot of H and F, if remember correctly. The area is scary, so poor, not taken care of, all men there, I think they are all labourers, 100000 of eyes on me staring as if they never saw a white girl. Under normal circumstances, I would get angry, but I couldn't I felt so much pity for these people ... It's so sad.
> 
> And on my medical application was written VIP
> I don't want to imagine where they would have sent me to do the medicals, if It was not VIP .... :frown:


Jebel Ali is just sand and warehouses. 

As others have suggested, JLT or Marina are your best options, or Discovery Gardens if you're on a budget. The commute will still suck though, but many people who do it car pool with other colleagues who also live in Dubai.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Ad Rem said:


> Why they don't just build a few buildings in Jabel Ali?


They are, "Downtown Jebel Ali". No-one will want to live there though, if they ever finish them.


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

I live in green community and worked in AD in 2010. My office was on reem island which was not in the city. Going to work in the morning was pleasant and took me about 50 mins despite the psychos on the road. Coming back was hell on earth. It took anything from 1 hr to 3 hrs depending on traffic and then the morning psychos were tired from work as well so much more dangerous on the roads. There were times I was really tired and would park at a petrol station to nap for 30 mins on the way back to Dubai. 6 months of it was all I could take before I hightailed it back to a job in Dubai. There are people who have been commuting for years and don't seem to mind it though. Perhaps stay in an hotel apartment for a month first and give it a trial before you commit to a 1 year lease like someone said above. Good luck.


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

Gavtek said:


> They are, "Downtown Jebel Ali". No-one will want to live there though, if they ever finish them.


What about Jabel Ali Village ?


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

msbettyboopdxb said:


> I live in green community and worked in AD in 2010. My office was on reem island which was not in the city. Going to work in the morning was pleasant and took me about 50 mins despite the psychos on the road. Coming back was hell on earth. It took anything from 1 hr to 3 hrs depending on traffic and then the morning psychos were tired from work as well so much more dangerous on the roads. There were times I was really tired and would park at a petrol station to nap for 30 mins on the way back to Dubai. 6 months of it was all I could take before I hightailed it back to a job in Dubai. There are people who have been commuting for years and don't seem to mind it though. Perhaps stay in an hotel apartment for a month first and give it a trial before you commit to a 1 year lease like someone said above. Good luck.


Msbettyboopdxb , thank you for sharing your experience with me.
The thing is that my return hours will be pretty much flexible, so I guess if I start from AD at 3, I will be able to avoid the traffic. Pls correct me if I am wrong.

Regarding Green Community, I have looked it up earlier as someone advised me here, but I was not able to find any 1 bedroom appartment. :ranger:


----------



## Vasilis10 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hey Ad Reem, i believe the best option for you having in mind that you are working in AD and you obviously need the cheapest place to live is the investment park. Do a search for the dunes village, i remember it was around 30k there for 1 bd flat, kinda nice also, pool and everything.


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

Vasilis10 said:


> Hey Ad Reem, i believe the best option for you having in mind that you are working in AD and you obviously need the cheapest place to live is the investment park. Do a search for the dunes village, i remember it was around 30k there for 1 bd flat, kinda nice also, pool and everything.


Wow, I didn't even notice this place on the map!!!
Thank you, Vasilh m ! 

I just checked, it is the same distance to AD as from the JLT!
But, is it safe? How is the neighborhood like?


----------



## Vasilis10 (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes don't worry about it, everywhere in Dubai is extra safe, there is almost no crime. I dont live there but i've checked some property there and i liked it.

Where are you working in AD? Sent me PM to talk if you want


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

Vasilis10 said:


> Yes don't worry about it, everywhere in Dubai is extra safe, there is almost no crime. I dont live there but i've checked some property there and i liked it.
> 
> Where are you working in AD? Sent me PM to talk if you want


U must be joking about the crime ... Or u see Dubai the way it is shown on the tv ... 


Discovery Garden was one of my target area, but due to the huge amount of labourers moving there, I don't consider it suitable any more. Another factor is traffic, as mentioned before. Therefore the cheap rent can be actually disadvantage ...

Anyone knows anything about the Dunes Village?


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Ad Rem said:


> Why? Is it like the place where I just went to do my medicals? I don't know the name of the area, something with M and a lot of H and F, if remember correctly. The area is scary, so poor, not taken care of, all men there, I think they are all labourers, 100000 of eyes on me staring as if they never saw a white girl. Under normal circumstances, I would get angry, but I couldn't I felt so much pity for these people ... It's so sad.
> 
> And on my medical application was written VIP
> I don't want to imagine where they would have sent me to do the medicals, if It was not VIP .... :frown:


Was it Muhaisnah ?


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

There is also an area behind Ibn Battuta mall, our neighbours just moved there. They went to a townhouse however, not sure if you find nice apartments there.


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

Ad Rem said:


> Msbettyboopdxb , thank you for sharing your experience with me.
> The thing is that my return hours will be pretty much flexible, so I guess if I start from AD at 3, I will be able to avoid the traffic. Pls correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Regarding Green Community, I have looked it up earlier as someone advised me here, but I was not able to find any 1 bedroom appartment. :ranger:


That's odd. There's plenty of one beds in DIP including my building and there's dunes village which is cheap but a little further down from DIP. I was considering moving there in January but between work and traveling, I lost all energy to make a move and decided to stay where I am. Try dubizzle and property finder.

Also, if you're starting out from AD at 3, that means you have a head start on the psychos and it shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## The.Unwritten (Apr 13, 2013)

stick with Jabal Ali (there are few), gardens, or JLT... its better you go see the places yourself... 

and feel free to check out the following links, these can be useful too.. 

.propertyfinder(.)ae
.property.souq(.)com
.justrentals(.)com 
.rentdubai(.)com

Cheers, 
N


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

ibkiss said:


> Was it Muhaisnah ?


Ibkiss, :clap2: I think that was the place.


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

de Mexicaan said:


> There is also an area behind Ibn Battuta mall, our neighbours just moved there. They went to a townhouse however, not sure if you find nice apartments there.


De Mexicaan, I have read somewhere about that area behind Ibn Battuta, however I wasn't able to identify the exact area. Ibn Battuta is mentioned in every appartment ad that has to do with that part od Dubai ...

If anyone knows the name of that area, pls post it.


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

msbettyboopdxb said:


> That's odd. There's plenty of one beds in DIP including my building and there's dunes village which is cheap but a little further down from DIP. I was considering moving there in January but between work and traveling, I lost all energy to make a move and decided to stay where I am. Try dubizzle and property finder.
> 
> Also, if you're starting out from AD at 3, that means you have a head start on the psychos and it shouldn't be too bad.


Msbettyboopdxb, I guess I need to do a more detailed research of DIP area ... 
I understand you completely about the energy required in order to do the proper moving ... My head will explode, I am 24-7 on the computer :ranger: imagine only how tiring will be when I actually start checking out the apartments physically ... :Cry:
Therefore, getting an agent is not excluded...

*Anyone familiar with the procedures involving an agent? *


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

The.Unwritten said:


> stick with Jabal Ali (there are few), gardens, or JLT... its better you go see the places yourself...
> 
> and feel free to check out the following links, these can be useful too..
> 
> ...


Thanks, N ! 2 of these sites are completely new to me.
What do u mean by- to "stick with Jabel Ali (there r few) ? A few buildings?


----------



## dukeswh (Oct 30, 2012)

Ad Rem said:


> Ibn Battuta is mentioned in every appartment ad that has to do with that part od Dubai ...
> 
> If anyone knows the name of that area, pls post it.


I think the name of that area is The Gardens, which is different from Discovery Gardens.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Ad Rem said:


> Msbettyboopdxb, I guess I need to do a more detailed research of DIP area ...
> I understand you completely about the energy required in order to do the proper moving ... My head will explode, I am 24-7 on the computer :ranger: imagine only how tiring will be when I actually start checking out the apartments physically ... :Cry:
> Therefore, getting an agent is not excluded...
> 
> *Anyone familiar with the procedures involving an agent? *


Dealing with agents is inevitable. It will be a frustrating process too as most of them are useless. It will be up to you to chase them and do not expect them to 'find' a flat for you, things work quite differently here. 

Did you read the 'guide to rent an apartment in dubai' thread? Lots of good info there.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Ad Rem said:


> *Anyone familiar with the procedures involving an agent? *


Go to Dubizzle
See apartments by yourself 80% of the time
The other 20%, be prepared for the agent to be late 15-20 minutes
Listen to the agent refusing to ask the owner to do any maintenance or clean the apartment
Pay him anything from 3-5000 dhs for answering your calls.


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

dizzyizzy said:


> Dealing with agents is inevitable. It will be a frustrating process too as most of them are useless. It will be up to you to chase them and do not expect them to 'find' a flat for you, things work quite differently here.
> 
> Did you read the 'guide to rent an apartment in dubai' thread? Lots of good info there.


Dizzyizzy, thanks for info about the agents. It's a pity they act that way, cause in the end of the day, they get paid by us, right?

Regarding the forum: ultimate guide ... , yes I have spent 3 hours reading it. It is very useful, but most likely to the ppl that are already familiar with Dubai. I got overloaded with information and most of them were not even related to my situation. I was reading what someone would say, at the same time i was looking at the map trying to identify the mentioned area; then going back to the forum, reding about some other area, looking it up at the map and couldn't find it due to the shorter name a person would mention for that area, and soooo on. My head got so messed up that I decided to post a thread with the straight forward question.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Ad Rem said:


> Dizzyizzy, thanks for info about the agents. It's a pity they act that way, cause in the end of the day, they get paid by us, right?
> 
> Regarding the forum: ultimate guide ... , yes I have spent 3 hours reading it. It is very useful, but most likely to the ppl that are already familiar with Dubai. I got overloaded with information and most of them were not even related to my situation. I was reading what someone would say, at the same time i was looking at the map trying to identify the mentioned area; then going back to the forum, reding about some other area, looking it up at the map and couldn't find it due to the shorter name a person would mention for that area, and soooo on. My head got so messed up that I decided to post a thread with the straight forward question.


That is true, the whole system is flawed from the foundation as the agents make their fees from the tenants and not the landlords, and the landlord can list the properties with as many agents as he wants. Like I said, it is a very frustrating and at times overwhelming process so just arm yourself with lots of patience. Most of us have been through this at least once (if not several times) so you'll live  

If you want a glimpse of what can you expect on this department just have a look at the rants of norsegal on this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-go-apartment-hunting.html?highlight=norsegal


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

Ad Rem said:


> Msbettyboopdxb, I guess I need to do a more detailed research of DIP area ...
> I understand you completely about the energy required in order to do the proper moving ... My head will explode, I am 24-7 on the computer :ranger: imagine only how tiring will be when I actually start checking out the apartments physically ... :Cry:
> Therefore, getting an agent is not excluded...
> 
> Anyone familiar with the procedures involving an agent?


I know what you mean. I looked at hundreds of apartments in 2010 and dealt with a bunch of hideous agents before I settled on the one in DIP. The agents were awful. They never answered the phone, I had to drive them around in my car to go see apartments, they took me to apartments in areas I clearly stated I didn't want and the list goes on.... The one in DIP, I drove to the building myself and spoke to the caretaker and security showed me the apartments and I still paid 2,500 to some woman who was the building agent and didn't do one thing. Ah, Dubai.......


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

msbettyboopdxb said:


> I know what you mean. I looked at hundreds of apartments in 2010 and dealt with a bunch of hideous agents before I settled on the one in DIP. The agents were awful. They never answered the phone, I had to drive them around in my car to go see apartments, they took me to apartments in areas I clearly stated I didn't want and the list goes on.... The one in DIP, I drove to the building myself and spoke to the caretaker and security showed me the apartments and I still paid 2,500 to some woman who was the building agent and didn't do one thing. Ah, Dubai.......


Scary!
I read a thread that diizzyizzy suggested above, and after a few posts I got sick of the agents!
In any case, their behavior is caused by the high demand; let's see if they will maintain the same behavior when the things start changing ....


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Ad Rem said:


> Scary!
> I read a thread that diizzyizzy suggested above, and after a few posts I got sick of the agents!
> In any case, their behavior is caused by the high demand; let's see if they will maintain the same behavior when the things start changing ....


Unfortunately things already changed once after recession, rents dropped dramatically in 2009 and this continued until 2011 (high supply and lowered demand), you would think that would've made a difference in the way real estate agents operated but it didn't. Sadly things are now looking like in the old pre-recession days and rents have been going up since last year (you just have to see the numerous threads from tenants being kicked out by their greedy landlords who want find new tenants who will be willing to pay higher rents). Real estate agents here are spoilt and unprofessional, with a few exceptions. But as I said before, we've all been there and eventually we've all found a place to live. At least you know what to expect!


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

Small update! 

After having the most tiring week in my life - I managed finally to get my appartment - in JLT! 

It is " slightly" more expensive than the appartments in areas mentioned above, but safety wise and distance wise it seemed worth it. I just didn't manage to get the furnished one  A few of them that I saw, and I really liked the furniture, were available only for short term rent. 

Anyway, if anyone who reads this thread, happens to be in the similar situation, I will be more than happy to share my experience. 

Thanks everyone for your comments and advices, the thread really served as a guideline in my appartment search!


----------

